# Marc Jacobs T-Shirt



## ColourDuJour (Feb 5, 2008)

help! where could i find this shirt in a women's size?

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup6lo0%7C%3Dup6RKKt%3AxxrKUp7BHD7Kofrj%3DQofrj  7t%3DzrRfDUX%3AeQaQxg%3Dr%3F87KR6xqpxQQPQxe0lxle0x  v8uOc5xQQQ0GGn0nPnonqpfVtB%3F*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPlJ  %7CRup6aQQ%7C/of=50,344,442

Thanks


----------



## gymangel812 (Feb 7, 2008)

you can only buy those at marc jacobs stores. they only come in mens sizes.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually I have that shirt.  They are unisex and you can find them in the Marc Jacobs stores/ boutiques.


----------

